# I Like The New Picture



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

You put up for the Shade Tree Lounge:thumbsup:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Yea*

it shows more of what the Shade Tree Lounge is a place to talk about anything.:thumbsup: 
Jody


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

nice idea on the picture. It seems to fit.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

I'm not sure if I like it yet. It seems to be out of place a bit on here. 

I guess its OK as it does represent what the shade tree is all about. 

I here shade tree, I think summer, lemonade and a hammock.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by leolav _
> *I here shade tree, I think summer, lemonade and a hammock. *


I guess this is going to date me. But when I hear shade tree, I think of the old expression "shade tree mechanic" that was used in the old days when you never took your car to a garage but fixed it yourself.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

I think that also, but I prefer the Hammock, lemonade and the tree.

I still do all the routine work on my cars myself.

That way I know its done correctly.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Same here*



> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *I guess this is going to date me. But when I hear shade tree, I think of the old expression "shade tree mechanic" that was used in the old days when you never took your car to a garage but fixed it yourself. *


Thats what come to my mind but the newer cars and trucks you can hang it up without the computer to hook to it to find out what the problem is its useless to try.
Jody


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Jody - I guess that makes you and me, two of the forums "old farts".....:lmao:


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Well, i like ---- it is actually a reduced digital shot of a watercolor painting ----- I think it is nice and it fits for now ---- 

Andy


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Since we get alot of OT and ShadeTree, it is filling the "new posts" screen. Starting to not like it now LOL.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Well here is one more --- if you have other pics that show a better image of a "shade tree lounge" --- then submit it up here.
For now, it stays here 

Andy


----------

